
Show HN: CertMagic – Caddy's automagic HTTPS features as a Go library - mholt
https://github.com/mholt/certmagic
======
ArtWomb
You're the best mholt! This was definitely the much needed piece of the puzzle
;)

------
triodan
So just adding that one line automagically sets up all HTTPS-related headaches
for you? Amazing.

